# Tax clearance query - IR21



## skj_84

Hi,
I am working in Singapore on EP but have decided to leave Singapore permanently and go back to my home country due to some personal reasons. I have resigned and currently serving my notice period of 1 month with 11th March 2015 as my last day. I have already booked my return flight for 13th Mar 2015.

For my tax clearance, my company has withhold my current month salary & submitted form IR21 (via. paper form submission which takes 21 days to be processed) to IRAS. I am bit worried that whether the tax clearance process would finish before my flying dates or not. 

* If not, what options do I have? I learnt from IRAS site that without clearing the tax, I won't be allowed to fly back.

* In my case, my company has only submitted IR21. Is there any other tax forms to be submitted? 

* Do I need to do any other formalities before leaving?


----------



## Asian Spirit

Don't be in such a hurry to leave the country. Make sure you have EVERYTHING you need and meet all legal requirements for departure before you buy an airline ticket. If need be, stay in a low cost hotel for a few days when it's almost time to leave. That's better and much less expensive that getting stuck with an airline ticket you can't refund or change..


----------



## BBCWatcher

You're fine. You gave your employer the proper one month notice, and they reasonably promptly filed the IR21 as they're obliged to do. That's all quite correct, and IRAS by now has a record of receiving the IR21 (even if they haven't processed it yet).

Make sure you update your mailing address online with IRAS a few days before you leave so they have your correct overseas mailing address. They'll send a final tax bill or final refund notice, as applicable, to that address. Or if your company provided you with tax accounting assistance, if the accounting firm agrees (assuming you think it's a good idea) you can change the mailing address to point to them (if it isn't already pointing to them).

I would also log onto your IRAS account (using your SingPass) _just_ before you leave to make sure you don't see any outstanding tax bill posted to your account. It's when you have an outstanding tax bill that there's a risk of being stopped at exit. If you see one, head to a post office and pay it before you go. (And bring the receipt with you.) There's a post office at Changi Airport with long (but not unlimited) opening hours, though that'd be cutting it a bit close. Keep in mind IRAS's Web site isn't fully open 24 hours per day either. You can also arrange for mail forwarding with the post office, though there's a charge for that.

You may wish to set up a GIRO arrangement for your taxes before you leave, assuming you're keeping some funds in a Singapore bank account. Then, when all bills are settled, you can close the bank account if you wish.

By the way, you have up to 30 days past your last day of employment to remain in Singapore if you wish. I agree it might be wiser to spend at least a few more days tidying up your affairs. And even so it's useful to keep your Singapore mobile phone SIM active for a little while after you return to receive text messages (SMS).


----------



## skj_84

Thanks people for your replies


----------

